# Having Fun With Panic Attacks: Elliot Hulse Video



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

Thought this was pretty helpful and wanted to share the video and his channel with you ALL!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

Elliot Hulse is the man!

.....and he kinda looks like a more muscular version of me with a beard O___O


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

His channel is brilliant I think lots of people here could really use it and find it very helpful!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

He has some legit strength and workout advice but he has lost the plot recently, some of his videos are so esoteric and weird i just cant keep up.


----------

